# figured out this camera finally



## Lordbud (May 14, 2009)

A sample face cream pot (yes, it's missing the lid) from Oakland, California.
 This came out nice and clear, downsized it to 45% of original dimensions.


----------



## Lordbud (May 14, 2009)

Check out this 1911 mug from a bar in San Francisco. Still traces of the gold leaf on the rim. Bought this at an antique fair in Mountain View about 20 years ago.


----------



## Lordbud (May 14, 2009)

This is pretty rare, an early pot from B.B. Thayer in San Francisco (missing the lid!). Bought this from Val Valdivia at the Cow Palace antique show almost 20 years ago. I hear there are different sizes of these pots, all highly collectable. Anyone have a Thayer bottle with embossing?


----------



## Lordbud (May 14, 2009)

Anyone ever end up with two examples of a given beer bottle, and then you can't decide which one you want to sell?
 So as a True Collector you keep both of 'em, of course...[8D]
 The Western beer experts agree these bottles were made in Germany.

 Theodore Lutge & Co. 
 This Bottle Not To Be Sold
 San Jose, Cal.


----------



## Lordbud (May 14, 2009)

Here's a poor TOC-1910 crowntop quart beer, you can see by the photo I was too ashamed to show the tooled top crown lip.[8|]
 Back when you could legally refer to San Jose as "the Garden City" instead of our current nickname "the Godawful Unplanned Suburban Sprawl Wanna-be-a-Destination City"[8D]

 Made at the Holt Glass Works, West Berkeley, California and embossed:
 Garden City Bottling Works
 Gerdts Bros
 San Jose, Cal.


----------



## div2roty (May 14, 2009)

> the Godawful Unplanned Suburban Spawl Wanna-be-a-Destination City


 
 haha, they should sell T-shirts with that on it.


----------



## Lordbud (May 14, 2009)

Decided to delve into my stoneware box this morning, since it was easy to reach in the storage room.
 The Heidleberg Inn advertising mug from San Francisco promoting Acme Beer one side:


----------



## Lordbud (May 14, 2009)

And the other side:


----------



## div2roty (May 14, 2009)

cool stuff by the way.  I can't really help you out as the only thing I know about Cali stuff is that there are some nice sodas from the 1850s-80s that i'd like to add to my collection.


----------



## Lordbud (May 14, 2009)

I had so much fun taking crisp clear focused pictures that the camera battery had to be put in the charger.
 Hope everyone likes the pictures; I haven't opened that box up in many a moon.


----------



## capsoda (May 14, 2009)

Alright LB. They turned out really good and that is very nice stuff you are posting too. LB....that is only one initial from being president.


----------



## Lordbud (May 15, 2009)

I need to play around in Paint a little more to get the proper cropping technique down, thanks for the tip. As far as where I take my pictures it's just off the backporch out of direct sunlight with the white inner box to my son's Guitar Hero game as a backdrop. Not only picking the right setting on the camera helps, but also holding the camera slightly off perpendicular from the bottle helps bring out the embossing, for example. I'm sure there's way more I can learn through experience...[8|]


----------

